# .zip file of pics and a video of nabba britain 2008



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/unbxr8


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Superb!

Reps.


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one m8 thanks for the link. :beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

agreed nice one


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am getting it now, thanks.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

BOOO, cant acess pics


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Cant open its too busy!! can someone put them on here


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link:cool:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cheers Estfna.

I have uploaded here for those who cant get other link.

http://rapidshare.com/files/119372188/nabba_britain_finals_2008.zip

Quality of pics could be better?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

thanks guys, could you not just post them here so we can see them?

Do you have to pay to access rapidshare?


----------



## manushi (Jun 1, 2008)

any competitors who require pics from the NABBA finals 08, can contact Hutch(bodylogik photography) who was taking the pics for NABBA mag on 07857928028 e mail- [email protected]


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

leeston said:


> thanks guys, could you not just post them here so we can see them?
> 
> Do you have to pay to access rapidshare?


naaah you can download that file as a free user, might have wait a few secons, then enter digits shown. Speeds are almost always max of your line.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

cheers mate goods set of pictures in there :thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

yeh, agreed that the pics could of been better, but i was using a 2 megapixel phone from 20 yards in bad light so i think i did ok. haha. glad you all liked them.


----------

